# Cubetcha 2013



## ShadenSmith (Sep 1, 2013)

You should come to this. I am.

October 5th in Minneapolis, MN USA.

Events:

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
7x7
OH
BLD
SQ1
Clock (tentative)
6x6 (tentative)
Pyra (tentative)

Website: http://www.cubingusa.com/cubetcha/index.php


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 1, 2013)

Yay!

I'll be bringing a friend as well.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 1, 2013)

Be sure to make sure your amount is the right amount before you pay on paypal. It had me pay for more than what I should have after I checked.


----------



## kcl (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol 809 miles. It sounds like a good competition, but just pointing out that, at least personally, I would be more inclined to go to a competition of they have clock an pyraminx.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 1, 2013)

Clock and pyra are tentative. So there is a chance you will get one of those


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 1, 2013)

Idk if I can, my mom is being strange at the time.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 1, 2013)

Does anyone near Fort Wayne want to carpool?


----------



## aceofspades98 (Sep 2, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Yay!
> 
> I'll be bringing a friend as well.


Is she Italian?


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 2, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> Is she Italian?



No. 

She's Korean.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 2, 2013)

Someone needs to get good at 7x7 so we can kick Topher out of the Podium! 

<3 you too Chris


----------



## Mikel (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder if there will be a full BLD podium this year? I just checked and Cubetcha has never had a podium in all 4 years.


----------



## kcl (Sep 2, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Someone needs to get good at 7x7 so we can kick Topher out of the Podium!
> 
> <3 you too Chris



Lol I average like 9 minutes. Good enough? Jk hahaha


----------



## JackJ (Sep 2, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Someone needs to get good at 7x7 so we can kick Topher out of the Podium!
> 
> <3 you too Chris



Ha, I'll order a 7x7 today. What does Chris average? It's time for my big cube times to be more proportionate anyway.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 2, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> No.
> 
> She's Korean.



So is mine!!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 2, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Ha, I'll order a 7x7 today. What does Chris average? It's time for my big cube times to be more proportionate anyway.



4:10 currently. But I'll be practicing  Walker is not keeping that SR.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 2, 2013)

4:10 is pretty fast. With about three weeks notice if I'm sub 7 I'd be happy.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 5, 2013)

JackJ said:


> 4:10 is pretty fast. With about three weeks notice if I'm sub 7 I'd be happy.



Common, 4:10 is easy to get to in 3 weeks!


----------



## kcl (Sep 5, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Common, 4:10 is easy to get to in 3 weeks!



Challenge accepted..


----------



## KottenCube (Sep 5, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Common, 4:10 is easy to get to in 3 weeks!



Now if it were only that easy. Still trying to break the drought of finally getting a 7x7 single. 4 weeks of nonstop 7x7 might get me there. Hopefully........
Remember Indiana?


----------



## Mikel (Sep 5, 2013)

KottenCube said:


> Now if it were only that easy. Still trying to break the drought of finally getting a 7x7 single. 4 weeks of nonstop 7x7 might get me there. Hopefully........
> Remember Indiana?



Yupp. Also, cubetcha has a 9 minute cut-off. 1 minute less than Indiana


----------



## KottenCube (Sep 5, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Yupp. Also, cubetcha has a 9 minute cut-off. 1 minute less than Indiana



Only halfway through a 7x7 session today and my last three solves have been 7:48, 7:49 and 8:20.
At this rate another session should get me sub 7. Maybe SR?


----------



## legoanimate98 (Sep 6, 2013)

KottenCube said:


> At this rate another session should get me sub 7. Maybe SR?



Apparently there are not many cubers in Iowa...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 6, 2013)

It's weird seeing you post a non-KOII competition, Shaden.

Nathan: I might be up for that. I talked with Ilkyoo about this and initially planned on going with him, but he might bail on this competition for some event with his school. Would it be just you or your parents as well?


----------



## Cubeologist (Sep 6, 2013)

I wish. I am in West Virginia and the only thing close to me is in Columbus OH I think. Sounds like a great time though.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 10, 2013)

Nathan: Ilkyoo basically said he's not going, what a loser! What are your plans for getting to this competition?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 14, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Nathan: Ilkyoo basically said he's not going, what a loser! What are your plans for getting to this competition?



I'm sorry, I didn't see your reply until tonight. At the moment I'm just planning on going with my dad, but i wasn't sure if there was a carpool planned or what. We're looking for someone to ride with/ride with us


----------



## kcl (Sep 14, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see your reply until tonight. At the moment I'm just planning on going with my dad, but i wasn't sure if there was a carpool planned or what. We're looking for someone to ride with/ride with us



Oh Nathan BTW you need to rub off some of your magical square one pixie dust on me. I suck pretty badly.. Not as bad as my sig any more, but still not sub 1.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see your reply until tonight. At the moment I'm just planning on going with my dad, but i wasn't sure if there was a carpool planned or what. We're looking for someone to ride with/ride with us



Hmm, I might be down for riding with, I'd help pay for gas, too.


----------



## kfischer0924 (Sep 15, 2013)

This competition does sound fun, and I'd love to meet cyoubx and Jhahoua, and I'd love to meet Chris again (I was the awkward looking, heavyset ginger kid at Indiana this year, Chris. It was cool meeting you ). But honestly, if I have to choose between going to this and going to see Avenged Sevenfold 15 minutes from where I live, I'm gonna pick A7X. Hopefully I can make it next year when I have my license.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 18, 2013)

50 competitors!


----------



## kcl (Sep 19, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> 50 competitors!



51 . I just need to register.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 19, 2013)

Pretty sure I'll be going with Nathan Dwyer, we'll see.


----------



## ultimate enemy (Sep 19, 2013)

Make that 52


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 20, 2013)

kfischer0924 said:


> This competition does sound fun, and I'd love to meet cyoubx and Jhahoua, and I'd love to meet Chris again (I was the awkward looking, heavyset ginger kid at Indiana this year, Chris. It was cool meeting you ). But honestly, if I have to choose between going to this and going to see Avenged Sevenfold 15 minutes from where I live, I'm gonna pick A7X. Hopefully I can make it next year when I have my license.



good choice imo. i'm jealous


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 21, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> 51 . I just need to register.



Register already!


----------



## kcl (Sep 21, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Register already!



I have no money so I need a bit of help from my parents..


----------



## kfischer0924 (Sep 22, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> good choice imo. i'm jealous


Ahahaha thanks. I'd love to make it to this one though. But I don't have my license or the money, concert notwithstanding. The only comp I've been to was Indiana 2013.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, this is coming up pretty fast!


----------



## JackJ (Sep 30, 2013)

Finally registered. My attendance is extremely tentative, however. Anyone wanna give me a ride?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2013)

Harrr, Nathan Dwyer is unable to go and I was going to hitch a ride with him. I'm debating driving to Brandon Mikel's and letting him drive the rest of the way...but man, 5 hours is a long drive


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Damn, this is coming up pretty fast!



I know! 
I finally registered.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 2, 2013)

Is anybody going to this that is closer to Indianapolis than Iowa? I would love to carpool but right now if I go I'd be carpooling w/Mikel, but he's a solid 5 hours drive from me. If there's anybody closer I'd love to hitch a ride!


----------



## kcl (Oct 2, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Is anybody going to this that is closer to Indianapolis than Iowa? I would love to carpool but right now if I go I'd be carpooling w/Mikel, but he's a solid 5 hours drive from me. If there's anybody closer I'd love to hitch a ride!



Just drive the 5 hours! It'll definitely be worth it


----------



## Mikel (Oct 2, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Just drive the 5 hours! It'll definitely be worth it



To be fair, he has to drive for 5 hours, then sit in a car while I drive for another 5 hours, so 10 total.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 2, 2013)

You have no idea how much I despise driving!


----------



## kcl (Oct 2, 2013)

Mikel said:


> To be fair, he has to drive for 5 hours, then sit in a car while I drive for another 5 hours, so 10 total.



True..


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 5, 2013)

I am selling cubes.


----------



## kcl (Oct 5, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> I am selling cubes.



Which cubes?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 5, 2013)

Black Weilong
White Vcube 2b and 5
White Huanying
Rubiks Snake
SS wind(i have to trade back for mine)
A set of Moyu stickers
unstickered LanLan 4x4


----------



## kcl (Oct 5, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> Black Weilong
> White Vcube 2b and 5
> White Huanying
> Rubiks Snake
> ...



I'll buy the weilong for sure, and most likely the huanying. 
I'll come find you and we'll trade winds lol


----------



## kcl (Oct 5, 2013)

Chris Olson 2x2 WR! 1.69 average.


----------



## rj (Oct 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Chris Olson 2x2 WR! 1.69 average.



Woot! Yay! I knew he could do it!!!!


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Chris Olson 2x2 WR! 1.69 average.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 6, 2013)

Could anyone who filmed me not upload the average? I'd like to only have mine up.


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Could anyone who filmed me not upload the average? I'd like to only have mine up.



I'm not putting mine.. Don't worry lol


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 6, 2013)

Could I put it in a cubetcha video with other clips? Its ok if you don't want me to


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 6, 2013)

Eh, if it's a montage video that's fine. I just want mine to be the main WR video.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 6, 2013)

DYK....

...I woke up late...
...If you already payed online, you don't need to be in line *more than half the line leaves*
...Hey Chris, did you know Sameer got a 1.85 average WR?
...During my FOURTH solve on my WR average, Walker leaned in and said "Hey, did you know I made that up?"
...He didn't know what was my fourth solve and he thought I already got WR?
...If I messed up he would have felt terrible?
...People are actually really annoying when I do 2x2?
...They chant things like "WR!" "USA USA USA" "COME ON CHRRRIIIISSS" while I'm inspecting?
...I have NEVER beaten Shaden at BLD and I'm way faster than he is?
...I owe him a cookie?
...I had to sign some weird stuff today?
...Apparently I need to annunciate more?
...I tried and apparently still didn't?
...I did 2x2 finals blindfolded?
...And still did better than the majority of the top 2x2 solve averages?
...Where can I buy that Cubetcha shirt?
...BOI GETCHO BUTT OVER HERE.
...HEY! HEY! HEY! CAN WE GET SOME HAM FOR THIS GUY!?


I'll do more later.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Oct 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK....
> ...Apparently I need to annunciate more?



I get it cuz you didn't enunciate enunciate.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 6, 2013)

I can't spell either.


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

DYK: 
Logan wants to get Chris naked?
If you paid already, you don't need to stand in line?
I didn't stand in the line? 
I felt awesome after that?
People are really annoying to Chris during inspection? 
I was super shaky on adrenaline and failed two of three 3x3 averages?
I got a sub 13 average in my first comp?
I got the second best single in the state?
I got two 10s in one competition?
I suck at 5x5?
And square 1? 
And OH? 
I got 30% off a new fangshi from the store because I assembled and lubed and tensioned a DIY For them?
I made 3x3 finals?
I can't think of any more for now.




SpicyOranges said:


> Could I put it in a cubetcha video with other clips? Its ok if you don't want me to



Do you want any of my solves?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 6, 2013)

DYK:
I didn't get Chris naked...yet?
I had to do square-1, 7x7, and BLD before I could eat lunch?
I stickered 2 cubes for Kennan?
I witnessed a world record with really annoying people?
I watched a Guildford Challenge?
A piece popped at the end of my 7x7 solve and it was a DNF but then it wasn't?
All my friends and a German teacher watched me fail at blind?
A german teacher from my school came and bought her son an Aurora?
I threw away an ice cube?
I got my ramen signed?
Kennan messed up one of my solves on video?
I have done less than 12 OH solves?
Spencer.....G?
I made my wrist sore on an R perm?
I got a 1:88 on 4x4?
I missed 3x3 finals by 1 place?
I put off practicing blind until Monday?
I suck at square 1?
A dog ate an alexanders star?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 6, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> DYK:
> 
> Spencer.....G?



Yeah that last name threw me off. Especially reading them upside down.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 6, 2013)

DYK...

LERRRROOOYYYYYYYY JENNKKKKIINNNNNNNNSSSSSSS!!!
We woke up late :3
"My ***hole is on fire because of Death By Salsa" - Shaden
A Aron, do we have an A Aron here?
"OMG Sameer broke the 2x2 WR again, 1.85" - Chris
... "laughing in my head"
Waris' nationality is Brown?
W(h)aris your hat?
My standard deviation for Square-1 was so good!
... 1:4x, 45, 29, 1:09, 22
...... Chris Braiedy wanted to kill me after I made cutoff.
"Hey watch out man, don't hit my nipples. I use them for stuff." - AJ
Kennen broke my 3x3 Official PBs :3
... I need to beat that now
We are in early stages of the ChrisHardwickOpen2014!
SOMEONE COME AND BRING THIS MAN A PIECE O' HAM!!!

... At least we have Chicken


Thank You Bryan for the many years and great memories you gave to this Minnesota Cubing Community! 
Hopefully you can still find the time to come to our competitions in the future!


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 6, 2013)

DYK...

A Aron?
Sameer got a 1.85 2x2 Average?
He didn't?
Waris your hat? Waris your hat?
PB! Is that what you use to lube your cube? Cuz I use Peanut butter and WD-40
"Ow! My nipples! I use those for things!" - me
Box stacking is hard?
Throwing boxes is more fun?
John Brechon can dunk?


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

I got more: 
John Brechon won like half of the events?
Keeeeenan?
I went to the wrong judge like 5 times because there was someone named Brennan? 
Walker was unhappy that I broke his PB's?
Chris needs to talk louder? 
W(h)aris..?
Walker attempted to sabotage my second round by offering to let me use the awesome weilong?
I refused because I'm not used to it and I would've failed? 
Drinking a full mug of coffee and 2 Dr. Peppers on an empty stomach before 2x2 and 3x3 finals is a bad idea?
I shook more than a freaking earthquake?
Isaac Paurus takes really shaky footage? 
I didn't make 2x2 finals?
I didn't even sub 15 3x3 finals? 
I'm tempted to try holding my own competiton?
That may be a bad idea? 
I messed up some of Logan's footage?
I had no clue until two minutes ago?

In seriousness, (Logan) Which solve didn't get recorded?!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 6, 2013)

DYK:
Brian Logan and Logan sound VERY similar?
Kennan owes me 2 dollars?
I almost missed 2 of Kennan's solves while recording for him?
I have to get Chris naked?
Trade a pyraminx for a petaminx?
David NuhGoooYen?
It got SUPER quiet after I pulled my blindfold down?
I am decent at stickering?
My friends are awesome at supporting me?
Except in blind?


----------



## legoanimate98 (Oct 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I went to the wrong judge like 5 times because there was someone named Brennan?



sorry.
I was confused too.


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

legoanimate98 said:


> sorry.
> I was confused too.


Lol hahaha it's cool man


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> DYK:
> Brian Logan and Logan sound VERY similar?
> Kennan owes me 2 dollars?
> I almost missed 2 of Kennan's solves while recording for him?
> ...



Sorry for double post. I can't seem to edit stuff on my phone. Anyway, we were telling people to shut up during your BLD haha. We watched literally the whole thing. 

Oh DYK:
Judges are really good at waiting for your video person to be ready. It's seriously awesome. 

I stole someone's screwdriver by accident? 
If it's yours send me a message please?

I assembled and lubed 4 cubes during my free time?

People can actually spell my name correctly now?


----------



## rj (Oct 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I got more:
> John Brechon won like half of the events?
> Keeeeenan?
> I went to the wrong judge like 5 times because there was someone named Brennan?
> ...



Ahem. Are you insulting the weilong? Sabotage?


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

rj said:


> Ahem. Are you insulting the weilong? Sabotage?



No. The weilong is my main, let me get that straight. I thought mine was awesome until a cube meet last week. I tried walkers and then mine felt like garbage. I messed with mine so it's closer to his.. He offered to let me use his but I thought I would fail with it because I'm not used to it. I know because I loved the feel but locked it up a good bit when I used it.


----------



## rj (Oct 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No. The weilong is my main, let me get that straight. I thought mine was awesome until a cube meet last week. I tried walkers and then mine felt like garbage. I messed with mine so it's closer to his.. He offered to let me use his but I thought I would fail with it because I'm not used to it. I know because I loved the feel but locked it up a good bit when I used it.



Yeah, he probably has his tensioned wrong.


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

rj said:


> Yeah, he probably has his tensioned wrong.



Uh no bro. You haven't tried it. It's seriously probably the best cube I've ever used. It's a tad faster than mine. I don't care how good it is, I'm not dumb enough to switch cubes right before I have potential to make 3x3 finals.

DYK..
I need to steal walker's weilong?
I had only $30 and managed to walk out with 4 or 5 slices of pizza, a 54.6 fangshi, weilong, and 50mm zhanchi?
Pulling it off with my limited money took some serious planning and negotiation? 
Chris is racist?
Towards my 4x4..
He hates anything white?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 6, 2013)

rj said:


> Yeah, he probably has his tensioned wrong.



wat?


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> wat?



Definitely hasn't tried it 
I love it but I'm not used to it like I said. 
Yay more DYK
I made the 4x4 cutoff?
Using my messed up method? 
I can't average sub 1:30 with redux OR yau?
I was SUPER pissed that my 10.06 wasn't sub 10?
I got a PLL skipped 10.94 in the finals? 
The average was sup 15?


----------



## Mikel (Oct 7, 2013)

DYK..

Hey, A-Aron!

Walker to Waris while scrambling 7x7: "I bet Brandon has done more 7x7 BLD solves than normal 7x7 solves."
Me 5 seconds later without hearing the previous dialogue: "I think I've done more 7x7 BLD solves than normal 7x7 solves."

I need to do more 7x7 solves.

I also need to do more BLD solves.

Cubetcha is cursed for BLD?

I am now on a 7-DNF streak for BLD?

Walker filmed my 12.72 second solve?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 7, 2013)

DYK:
Nobody thought twice that I had a pocketknife out?
I was restickering.
I felt a Traiphum megamorphinx?
Barrel cubes are cool?
I have never gotten a BLD success?
TheClassyCuber told his mom to shut up?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 7, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> DYK:
> Nobody thought twice that I had a pocketknife out?



I had 3 knives on me during the competition. Not small ones either. I think Christopher kind of expects me to have knives by now lol


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> I had 3 knives on me during the competition. Not small ones either. I think Christopher kind of expects me to have knives by now lol



Haha me too actually. I had a SAK, some general victorianox blade and one other one I forget.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 7, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> I had 3 knives on me during the competition. Not small ones either. I think Christopher kind of expects me to have knives by now lol



Yeah, a fair amount of KOII people have noticed my pocket knife too.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 7, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Yeah, a fair amount of KOII people have noticed my pocket knife too.



People shouldn't be surprised if i have my firearm with me at times.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 7, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> People shouldn't be surprised if i have my firearm with me at times.



I was unaware you had one. Were you carrying here? Be careful about having that w/you if you drive through Illinois, they don't recognize any concealed carry permits.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 7, 2013)

That's the only reason I didn't bring it with was because of their lack of regulations. They should have something by next year I read.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 7, 2013)

Mikel said:


> DYK..
> 
> Walker to Waris while scrambling 7x7: "I bet Brandon has done more 7x7 BLD solves than normal 7x7 solves."
> Me 5 seconds later without hearing the previous dialogue: "I think I've done more 7x7 BLD solves than normal 7x7 solves."



This was legendary. Also, I finally sub10 average!!


----------



## kcl (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone know when results might be up?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 14, 2013)

Results Are Up


----------

